# Need advice



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

Guys... Need Advice.. 
A family of 2 adults +1 child(4years), have an offer from a good retailer for 17000k monthly + petrol card+ Medical Allowances + Annual bonus + Travel to india for family...

Want to know if the salary is good enough for the family to Live a decent life + Education for the child in Indian School...


Seek help..


----------



## web.Wiz (Jun 17, 2010)

whoz paying the rent?


----------



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

I am supposed to pay the rent.. the package includes that...

i am entitled to incentives /Petrol/Medical / 1 month paid leave / air tickets travel home..

And a months paid accomodation in the begining... approx 10 000 AED as establishment amount to begin a life /settle.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

just a thought, maybe you'd like it answered from an indian expat perspective, especially the school bit. i'm not indian but i check the site for worthwhile info from time to time especially where to get the best buys for anything.


----------



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanx bro... that was very helpful....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kartikbhatt said:


> Guys... Need Advice..
> A family of 2 adults +1 child(4years), have an offer from a good retailer for 17000k monthly + petrol card+ Medical Allowances + Annual bonus + Travel to india for family...
> 
> Want to know if the salary is good enough for the family to Live a decent life + Education for the child in Indian School...
> ...



Hmm....It all depends on where you live and which school your child enrols in. If the fees for kindergarten level (since your child is 4 years old), is AED 18,000 annually, you are looking at spending AED 1500 per month on school fees alone.
You also need to research which would be the most economical place for you to live. I would recommend Ghusais as there are a few decent schools in that area too. You can probably get a decent 2 bedroom apartment in the Al Nahda area for less than AED 75,00 a year (approximately AED 6,000 a month). So for school fees plus rent alone you will be spending AED 7500 a month. That leaves you with a little less than AED 10,000 a month for your expenses, bills, etc. You should be able to live comfortably provided you do not have a lavish lifestyle.


----------



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear Pamela..

Thanks.... 
Actually , in august, i plan to come alone.. as my daughters school has started in bangalore.. and hence my family would join me some time in April 2011 ...

And i would be typically looking to start small in Dubai - with a 1 BHK apartment in some neighbourhood wiht access to good school , amenities and a not so lavish lifestyle..

My office is in jebel ali free zone.

Seek ur advice on how to plan / living expenses/ any other hidden expenses that one needs to budget...

HOw tough it is to get a driving license..my firm wil pay for the fuel.. but i will have to buy a 2nd hand car.. something like a Sedan..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> My office is in jebel ali free zone.


If your office is in the Jebel Ali Free Zone, then I would recommend looking at apartments in Discovery Gardens. That seems to be the most convenient option and also does not eat into your budget.



> Seek ur advice on how to plan / living expenses/ any other hidden expenses that one needs to budget...


With regards to this, a friend of mine had recently sent over an excel sheet with the general expenses etc one can expect. If you put up a few more posts (minimum 5), you will be able to use the private message facility and can PM me your email address. I'll be happy to email the file to you.



> HOw tough it is to get a driving license..my firm wil pay for the fuel.. but i will have to buy a 2nd hand car.. something like a Sedan


As an Indian, it's not easy getting a driving license. You will need to register for classes and start from scratch. If you're lucky and are good, you will get the license at the first try. You could look at buying a second hand sedan, lots of choice, so don't see any problem with that.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear Pamela.
Did u get my PM


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Karit,

I suggest you enroll on the driving lessons as soon as you get your residence visa sorted out as it will take you at least 2 to 3 months to sort it out. Budget for at least 5000 dhs for this, or more if you don't obtain the license on the first try.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

HI, thanks a lot for all the info so far... u guys rock...


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

r u the same fro orkut ????? kartik


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't speak from experience personally but everyone (I know) who has had to pass the driving test here has had to have 3/4 go's. The impressions is that it is a money making exercise rather than them being bad drivers (?) You now also have to do driving lessons in the dark...this is after the 40 compulsary lessons. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

My friends range from Indian nationality with local and international licence (didn't count from there apparently) to British drivers who just simply hadn't got around to taking their test in the UK but had done a full spectrum of driving courses and thought it would be no problem here.


----------



## Kartikbhatt (Jun 20, 2010)

@ dear Shehzad- Dont know what are u referring to as "From Orkut"....

@ All- Thanks... i think i am getting a slightly clearer idea on the nuances of a new life..... Looks interesting and extremely exciting.....


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Kartikbhatt said:


> Dear Pamela..
> 
> Thanks....
> Actually , in august, i plan to come alone.. as my daughters school has started in bangalore.. and hence my family would join me some time in April 2011 ...
> ...


You can get a decent 1 bedroom apartment in Discovery Gardens for $48,000 which is not bad at all. It's very close to Jebel Ali Freezone.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> You can get a decent 1 bedroom apartment in Discovery Gardens for $48,000 which is not bad at all. It's very close to Jebel Ali Freezone.


AED 48K and not USD48K. You might give the bloke a coronary!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

|James| said:


> AED 48K and not USD48K. You might give the bloke a coronary!


Sorry i'm still used to using the dollar sign =/


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

|James| said:


> AED 48K and not USD48K. You might give the bloke a coronary!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

